
Meteor.sh - simply deploy meteor apps to your own server - netmute
https://github.com/netmute/meteor.sh
======
kolev
There's also Meteorite (<http://oortcloud.github.com/meteorite/>), which does
a bit more by offering more Smart Packages via Atmosphere
(<https://atmosphere.meteor.com/>).

------
hmottestad
I found this in the .sh file: export SSH_HOST=root@$APP_HOST

So it seems to try to log into root@your.server. Which seems like a terrible
idea.

Also it uses a lot of apt-get, so I guess you are limited to linux.

~~~
oinksoft
Also assumes users and groups `www-data'. This is basically a script tailored
to the author's server, but not something anybody should seriously consider
using on their own server. It would be much better provided by a HOWTO-style
post showing the commands the author used.

------
marshallford
As someone that has very little experience with databases and Node in general,
I really like this. I've always wanted to play around with meteor.

